# Coyotes in N.GA



## Cowboy (Oct 1, 2006)

I live in dalton ga where goats are everywhere cause the mexicans eat them like we drink their Tequila.
I have yet to run into 1 coyote..I bought all the electronic calls , right calibur gun( well 7mm08 kinda over kill ) and went to the fields at edge of woods for hours between 6:00pm till 8:00pm almost every night,thats *DARK* in the woods but in the fields not bad in the fields(moon), brings back memories of Iraqi if only I had night vision it would be flashback city!( oh the days of green and red tracers flying around like bees destroying vehicles and people...woooH!)...enough
SO in closure first I cant find 1 person to let hunt these bad boys on their land and second near my land my vet buddy owns 100 acres nothing on his and he has cows with calves.
Coyotes in North GA at this junction north of Atlanta is NONE!  NO such thing WILD GOOSE CHASE, MYTH..all those things
*So any help from ANYBODY(farmers, private landowners, people who know people Please could bring some help to my sanity which is held together by pills these days.*

The Deer are everywhere well Does are.


----------



## jinx0760 (Oct 3, 2006)

*NW GA 'YOTES*

I see 'yotes every year while deer hunting in Walker-Catoosa county.  I do not see them very much in the summer.  Wait til the cold weather and their food gets scarce.  A fawn bleat will work then.  The ones I have shot have always been on the move, never a still shot.


----------



## jbrooker (Oct 3, 2006)

I have shot yotes in Dalton. You are right about people letting you hunt, rather not letting you hunt. I use to be on a club here and deer season and after deer season we would always try to kill the yotes on sight.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Oct 4, 2006)

Dalton has coyotes. My wife called in a big doe and a coyote to a fawn bleat last weekend. She took a shot at the coyote, but shot right under him. She said he jumped about four feet straight up and then ran like heck. We are gonna try for him and his buddies again this wekend.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Oct 4, 2006)

Got'em in my backyard.


----------



## Cowboy (Oct 4, 2006)

DRATS!, I need land with permission to hunt them right now I could care less about deer, I wata kill coyotes!
You would think people would be knocking down my door..but not a sole


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Oct 6, 2006)

*yote*

i live in rocky face and hunted yotes for years..ask farmers and tell them u will use a shotgun ...rifles seem to scare farmers with cows ... MAKE SURE  u pay attention to the wind


----------



## FVR (Oct 8, 2006)

Had a pack in the backyard two nights ago.  Real PIA as my dogs go bonkers.

Counted at least 5.  Pine Log has a mess of them and some are real monsters.

Think you may need to wait till after deer season.


----------



## Jkidd (Oct 11, 2006)

Cowboy Send me a Pm..


Jason


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 12, 2006)

BARTOE COUNTY- adjacent to the Allatoona WMA

Been living here over three years.  NEVER see 'yotes; but, you can come sit on my porch on any night and listen to them sing all night long.  Just because you don't see them don't mean that they are not there.


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Nov 1, 2006)

Killed a nice solid black coyote opening day in ogelthorpe county he was chasing two does through my food plot.


----------



## Cowboy (Nov 17, 2006)

*Sent PM*

Jkid i sent ya a PM


----------



## Cowboy (Nov 17, 2006)

*Correction*

Jkidd


----------



## BigGun (Nov 17, 2006)

Soon as deer season ends, it's coyote time


----------



## mshipman (Dec 21, 2006)

I have killed coyotes Just above Dalton in Cohutta


----------



## pnome (Dec 21, 2006)

Plenty of yotes in dawson forest.   I called one up during turkey season.  Of course I was trying to call in a turkey.  But my calling is so bad I know I must have sounded like one dying.

I could come try to call for you.  Or you could just come turkey hunting with me.


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 22, 2006)

Bird man, can ya give me a location?


----------



## Jkidd (Dec 22, 2006)

Cowboy Ill get with ya after deer season. Ill put ya on a couple farms in Dalton.

Jason


----------



## mshipman (Dec 23, 2006)

It was on private property that i know longer can hunt it's been clear cut.


----------

